# Philips orange drop capacitors??



## 4Aaron GE (Jul 12, 2009)

A few, no... many. Many years ago my brother and I were given a box of old electrical engineering projects by a lab tech at the university. However, for some reason, some of the boards have these weird orange caps that don't correspond to any normal markings. (Maybe those markings are only for Sprague caps?) The markings on them look like:

0.01 K
400 MKT

So far, I've figured out that the 0.01 part is the value in uf, making the example 10nf.
K, I think is the tolerance.
The MKT is the type
But what's the 400?


There's one bigger one that has the markings

1 /10
100 MKT

so like... 1uf?
What's the /10 part?

Thanks guys.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm going to say (as a guess) that the 400 and 100 are the max. voltage ratings.

The 1 / 10 marking ....no idea.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

> 0.01 K 400 MKT


0.01 ufd k=tolerance (10%) 400 = voltage MKT= polyestor film


> 1 /10100 MKT


1 ufd @10% tolerance 100V polyestor film


----------



## 4Aaron GE (Jul 12, 2009)

I thought as much. Thanks, guys!


----------

